# Bermudagrass mites



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

After finally diagnosing my grass last year with these bermuda stunt mites after seeing awful discoloration and irregular growth patterns along with tufts of grass everywhere that end up dying, I'm trying to figure out the best way to get rid of them. I've scalped down to 3/8" to remove as many of them as possible and bagged the clippings and disposed of them far away from the yard. I've done this twice this spring so far and I still see new growth that has damage everywhere. I don't feel as if the cultural practices of bagging clippings and keeping it reel mowed short are going to alleviate this issue. 
The only chemical control that I've seen that halfway works is abamectin but haven't tried it yet. Is it a waste of time? I have 10k square feet of these things littered throughout the entire yard. They're ruining an otherwise great looking hybrid Bermuda lawn. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

The only way might be a controlled burn next early spring.


----------

